# Naomi Campbell - walks the runway at the Roberto Cavalli A/W 2012/2013 fashion show as part of Milan Womenswear Fashion Week in Milan 27.2.2012 x14 (U



## beachkini (28 Feb. 2012)

(2 Dateien, 1.286.202 Bytes = 1,227 MiB)​


----------



## Q (28 Feb. 2012)

*Update + 4*

:drip: Danke für die BLACK CAT :thumbup:

Adds:



 

 

 

 ​
thx Terminator


----------



## zibeno7 (29 Feb. 2012)

*Naomi Campbell presents Roberto Cavalli's Women's Autumn-Winter 2012-13 Fashion Collection during Milan Fahion Week 27.2.2012 (x8)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------

